
The face behind your website - AndrewWarner
http://wistia.com/blog/the-face-behind-your-website/
======
acconrad
Chris is a really good dude. Every company should be doing this, and the
effects (such as the names above the people) and the quality video editing
made it stellar.

------
jeffvincent
Couldn't help myself: if you love the video, you need to check out Chris
Lavigne at crlvideo.com. he did all the shooting and editing (and did a super
job!)

~~~
brendan
+1, Chris did a great job and was a pleasure to work with!

~~~
adamzais
Plus, he has perhaps the coolest tripod ever!

------
reecepacheco
Love Wistia. They understand customers better than anyone.

------
PatrickMoran
okay, this is AWESOME!

